
Metaplane – A metadata catalog for modern data teams - curvature
https://metaplane.dev
======
IanCal
Sounds interesting, but I was a little annoyed by the "transparent pricing, no
need to talk to us" then no pricing and a form to fill in instead.

What sort of pricing is this targeting?

------
alextheparrot
A lot of people want a product like this, or at least think they do, and many
have also attempted to build parts of this. The issue, of course, with this
product is that there is no evidence of a product nor an ability to assess it
in abstract of a sales person presumably emailing you.

Questions I think would be important to answer:

\- What types of queries are supported?

\- Does data size or update frequency have performance implications?

\- Is discovery embedded in this product?

\- Is it available on-prem or only as an API?

\- What are the data security guarantees?

\- What workflows are easy to do in the UI?

\- Does this support alerting on queries?

I could go on, but I think the point is made. There’s a reason a lot of data
tooling companies use a freemium model — users want to feel the system before
investing in it, maybe only reaching out when they’re ready to load test.

~~~
dataminded
The old guard is very enterprise-y for a reason. Their products are complex
monoliths that require mid-six figure investments to get moving. Either you
have the staff/dollars/organizational momentum to buy their crap and follow-
through or it's not gonna work.

I've spent more time than I'm comfortable admitting with Gartner's favorites
in the Data Governance and Data Quality areas and they all suck. Desperately
looking forward to having someone not-tied to legacy technology enter this
space.

------
ghc
I am curious how this compares to [http://dataframe.ai](http://dataframe.ai)
or the open source metaframe (
[http://github.com/rsyi/metaframe](http://github.com/rsyi/metaframe) ) tools
I've looked at in the past?

It might be helpful to have more specific information about how it compares to
other solutions aimed at a technical audience.

------
kthejoker2
If you're looking for assistance developing the tool and/or selling to
enterprise, reach out (username minus the 2 at gmail), I've got a virtual
Rolodex full of F500 clients looking for better answers in this space.

------
datahub
Disclosure: I am part of the DataHub team at LinkedIn

There have been a number of recent open source offerings in this space, one of
them being DataHub [1] which is a product of our evolution in the metadata
space over the years.

An important lesson we learnt as part of this evolution is that
monolithic/centralized architecture just doesn't scale with new data and
users. Individual teams/owners must have the power and flexibility to decide
what they care about while still being able to tap into the global metadata.

Join our community if you are interested.

[1] [https://github.com/linkedin/datahub](https://github.com/linkedin/datahub)

------
curiousDog
Aren't these abstractions often so complex, company-specific and leaky that
most companies are better off building their own in-house solutions? Atleast
that's what I've seen at most FAANG companies but then again they're notorious
for having NIH syndrome and have the resources which your regular IT shop
might not.

~~~
blahbhthrow3748
IME the issue is that startup data modelling ends up in some ad-hoc framework
that enforces a specific paradigm. When you try to adopt a standardized tool
they don't ask "does this produce the right answer" but "can this do exactly
what the old tool did", and usually it's not the case. Nobody can actually
reason about the whole set of data from first principles anymore so they're
forced to mechanically repeat the same exact process to get consistent
results. Hell, the results might be wrong, or nobody uses them, but you don't
have the tooling to detect that and you're too afraid to adopt it

------
StarlaAtNight
I went to that link, and still don't have a great idea of what the tool
actually is

~~~
Jgrubb
I'd suggest that you're not the target market then.

------
dataminded
There is no contact on your profile or your site.

I am interested and actively in the market for a solution of this type.

~~~
chatmasta
We are actively developing a solution to this at Splitgraph [0].

We’re looking for our first customers / design partners for the self-hosted /
on-prem product.

I would love to talk to you, but you’ve got no contact in your profile. Can
you email me at miles@splitgraph.com and we can set up a time to chat?

[0] [https://www.splitgraph.com](https://www.splitgraph.com)

------
groodt
Looks interesting. I'm finding that using dbt and the automatically generated
docs helps with quite a lot of this. There are other sources of metadata
though, so I can see why some might want a tool like this.

------
dikei
The problem with most metadata catalog is not technical, but the human:
Catalog are documents for data, and developers hate writing documents.

------
MattyAyOh
OP do you work here? or if anyone that works on this project sees this
comment, DM me, we could definitely use this at my company

~~~
davistreybig
Would be curious to better understand your needs in this area. I work at an
early stage VC firm and have met probably ever single catalogue/metadata
startup - shoot me an email at davis (at) innovationendeavors.com if you want
to share notes on the space.

------
StreamBright
Interesting product. I am wondering how does this fit into typical workflows.

------
xs83
Can this be hooked up to Hive to replace the metastore? Or Presto etc?

------
jrott
this looks cool but what is the list of connectors that it currently has.

